
Most functional (tromp - implementing Binary Lambda Calculus) - wglb
http://www.ioccc.org/2012/tromp/hint.html
======
bediger4000
John Tromp is a very good expository writer, for a mathematician. You should
read his evolving paper "" found at
<http://homepages.cwi.nl/~tromp/cl/cl.html> Lots of ideas per square inch in
that paper.

